# gläserner Bilderrahmen



## meditate (3. Februar 2005)

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, einen "gläsernen" transparenten Bilderrahmen zu erstellen, der trotzdem strukturiert aussieht und mit wechslendem Hintergrund den Hintergrund auch durchscheinen läßt?


----------



## Boromir (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo meditate,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob es das ist was du meinst, aber ich häng mal ein Bild an.
Melde dich wenn es so sein soll.

Boromir


----------



## alextsch (3. Februar 2005)

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, auf die Schnelle was auszuprobieren.

Also: (Beispiel auf http://www.datenordner.de/Rahmen.psd )

1. Dein Bild (Ebene) duplizieren, dann Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Glas drauf anwenden. Dann eine Auswahl erstellen (so wie der Rahmen sein soll).

2. Neue Ebene mit sehr hellem Blau erstellen. Dann den Rahmen mit diesem Blau füllen (wenn Vordergrundfarbe Blau dann Alt+Backspace) drücken). Dann Fläche (nicht Deckkraft!) im Ebenenmenü auf 30 % stellen. Dann einen Ebeneneffekt "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief erstellen. Da das Schwarz ganz unten auf 0 % ziehen und Weiß auf 100 %. Dann diese Ebene duplizieren und nochmal die Ebeneneffekte aufrufen und dann bei Abgeflachte Kante die "Richtung" (zieml. in der Mitte) auf "Nach unten" stellen.

3. Dann nochmal eine Ebene erstellen, die Auswahl vom Rahmen laden (Mit Strg. oder Apfel-Taste auf eine der beiden Rahmenebenen klicken). Dann diese Auswahl mit einem Verlauf von Weiß zu Transparent füllen und die Deckkraft nach Belieben reduzieren. 

Verlgeich das dann mal mit der Beispiel-Datei, die ich erstellt habe.

http://www.datenordner.de/Rahmen.psd  (bleibt bis heute 3.2.05 ca. 16.00 Uhr auf meinem Server)

Frohes Schaffen.


----------



## meditate (3. Februar 2005)

naja, nicht ganz. der Rahmen soll sich dem jeweiligen Hintergrund anpassen. Ich will ihn auf einer Webseite verwenden und der Rahmen soll statisch sein, der Hintergrund aber variabel. Damit da gut aussieht, müßte der Rahmen also immer eine gewisse Transparenz haben und trotzdem wie Glas aussehen.


----------



## alextsch (3. Februar 2005)

dann zeig ich das bild halt auch hier (Ebenedatei ist noch auf http://www.datenordner.de/Rahmen.psd)

mfg


----------



## meditate (3. Februar 2005)

das bezog sich eben auch nicht auf dich, sondern auf Boromir. Deine Antwort hatte ich noch nicht gesehn.

hab sie, ich probier mal. obwohl ich fürchte, das ist es auch noch nicht. Ist aber ein schöner Rahmen  

edit: geht doch nicht. Für meinen Zweck brauche ich nur einen Rahmen, der sich zum jeweiligen Hintergrund in eine Beziehung setzt. Vielleicht gehts mit Photoshop ja auch gar nicht, mal gucken.


----------



## alextsch (3. Februar 2005)

Hab nochmal ne Datei hochgeladen. Kleiner und als .zip das sollte funitionieren.

http://www.datenordner.de/Rahmen_02.zip

mfg


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Ähm ich denke hier wurde bis jetzt falsch verstanden was du möchtest..
Du willst auf deinem HTML Dokument willkürlich Bilder ausgeben und darüber soll dann mittels div Layer oder sonstwas noch ein Bild liegen, welches nur den Rahmen beinhaltet? Dazu musst du eine neue Datei in PS erstellen, den Rahmen wie gewünscht erstellen und die Mitte, wo eben kein Rahmen mehr ist, sondern das Bild sein soll, transparent lassen. Dann als Gif oder PNG abspeichern (Für Web speichern). Allerdings besteht hier jetzt das Problem, dass du das so wie du es möchtest nicht machen kannst. Also die Transparenz des Rahmens. Denn deine Rahmendatei kann nur entweder ganz Transparent sein oder garnicht, teilweise geht hier nicht.
Das ganze könntest du lößen, indem du das Bild in HTML mittels eines DHTML Filters sagen wir mal zu 50% transparent machst, allerdings haben dann nur die lieben IE 5.5+ User was davon.

Gruiß ACID


----------



## alextsch (3. Februar 2005)

Ich dachte vielleicht, dass man sich eine aktion erstellen kann, die, wie bei meinem tipp von weiter oben, den ganzen Spaß automatisch macht. Dann schmeisst du alle Bilder in einen Ordner und lässt die Aktion laufen. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach dauert das bei ca. 1000 Bilder (mit kleiner Auflösung - also ca. 640 x 480 Pixel) eine gute halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde. Dann ist alles fertig, und jeder kann es angucken - egal welcher Browser.

mfg


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Achso, dann habe ich das ganze wohl falsch verstanden 
Mit einer Stapelverarbeitung müsste das funktionieren. Hab ich aber noch nie gemacht, von daher kann ich da nicht mehr zu sagen. Aber im Forum mpsste es einiges dazu geben.


----------



## meditate (3. Februar 2005)

acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> indem du das Bild in HTML mittels eines DHTML Filters sagen wir mal zu 50% transparent machst, allerdings haben dann nur die lieben IE 5.5+ User was davon.



genau so soll es sein. kannst du das ein bisschen näher erklären?


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Ah wenn ich dann doch richtig liege, dann schau dir einfach http://www.mzeem.leet-warrior.net/Princeofdune/tuts/bilderrahmen.htm mal an, ich denke im Quelltext findest du die Antwort auf deine Frage. Aber wie gesagt, IE only.


----------



## meditate (4. Februar 2005)

Das ist die Funktion, die ich gesucht habe. Nur leider kann ich im Quelltext natürlich nicht erkennen, wie der Rahmen gemacht wurde. Wie ich mit dem Rahmen in HTML weiter mache, ist mir klar. Nur muss ich ja erst mal das Bild haben.


----------



## alextsch (4. Februar 2005)

ich fände es aber engstirnig, wenn es nur Internet Explorer-Besitzer sehen können. Was ist mit den Leuten mit Opera, Mozilla, Camino, Netscape & Co.? 

Die dürften dann wahrscheinlich ganz komische oder gar keine Sachen zu sehen bekommen. Das ist nicht toll.

mfg


----------



## chrisbergr (4. Februar 2005)

Die Benutzer anderer Browser sehen ganz einfach den Rahmen zu 100%..

@meditate: 
Ahso  Ok, ich habe ein neues Dokument geöffnet, in diesem Fall 300x300px mit einer weißen Hintergrundebene. Diese Hintergrundebene habe ich mit einer grauen Farbe versehen, welche nicht allzu dunkel ist. Per Ebenenstil noch ein Muster drüber gelegt, die Deckkraft von dem Muster auf ca. 30% gestellt und einen Rahmen mit einem dunkleren Grau, nach innen, eingefügt. Als nächstes mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug in der Mitte des Bildes den Bereich markiert, welcher nicht mehr zum Rahmen gehört und dann gelöscht. Anschließend auf 'Für Web speichern' und als .gif gespeichert. Mit ein bisschen rumprobieren bekommt man sicher noch bessere ergebnisse, das war nur ein 2Minuten Beispiel 
http://www.mzeem.leet-warrior.net/Princeofdune/tuts/rahmen.gif So sieht der Rahmen alleine und zu 100% bei meinem Beispiel aus.

Gruß


----------



## meditate (4. Februar 2005)

auf deine festplatte kann ich aber nicht zugreifen


----------



## chrisbergr (4. Februar 2005)

Ups, ich bitte um Verzeihung, hab das schnell in die Adressleiste gezogen und einfach kopiert, ohne zu schauen was da steht. Hab den Link oben mal editiert


----------



## meditate (4. Februar 2005)

kannst du das auch noch mal als psd reinstellen oder an mich schicken? meine adresse steht im profil. das wäre sehr lieb.


----------

